# Silverback Gets KNOTghty



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

When I introduced myself I had laid mention to growing up as an Eagle Scout and it was mentioned I should throw out a useable knot thread. Having spent time teaching Pioneering and building many shelters, climbing, sailing among other things I have a fairly good sized knot vocabulary and the use of them. I was told to make a thread with the most useable. Now I do want to add a video to each one I place here but no Camera at the moment to make it... Soon.

If I had to go over all the knots I have learned over the years and find one knot everyone should know that will save your life at sea, climbing in the mountains, in a warehouse or on a Truck barreling down a zombie filled road (kidding) I would choose the Bowline. Now as to its history, then why I would choose it and finally I will go to its uses.

The Bowline comes from the Age of Sail, when man kind first started sailing ships on the ocean powered by god given wind. It was a great knot, the bends in the rope to make the knot where smooth and load bearing. There was no singular pressure point that would break the rope and the knot was strong as a whole. (Thats a reason not history... but part of it) John smith a 1627 sailer once said about the bowline, "The Boling (it was named differently then) knot is also so firmly made and fastened by the bridles into the cringles of the sails, they will break, or the sail split before it will slip." Sailors would use this knot in Oh shit situations of high seas to secure the deck, and themselves. Let me give some reasons why I love it.

1. It only takes one hand to tie (in high seas or a turbulent/fast situation sometimes you have to secure yourself or an object having a free hand helps when holding a loved one close especially.
2. Extremely fast to tie ( I will need to video this to show how, but you can tie this knot in less than a second.
3. Will not slip, This knot is tight! when you tie it and it is under tension it will never slip. If there comes a situation where tension is loose and you want a bowline to secure something as you (swim example) you can tie a safety knot or yosemite to it quickly to remove the possibility of a loose tension slip.
4. Easy replacement if you are in need of a quick security harness for yourself or someone you love (original use by sailors when the waves hit they would secure a rope to a mast then tie a bowline around thier waists.
5. Can be easily manipulated into a slip knot. (In coming Video)

It's uses
1. One handed quick security of self to bind you to an object (Imagine Tornado, High seas, Earthquake)
2. Rigging on a sailboat uses are countless.
3. Easy Quick Slipknot (modified in later video)
4. Security harness (low level, I can teach a full harness later)

Here is a temp video on how to tie it. I will put one up but it seems I will have to make one to show you the one handed technique that will make it quick and easy to remember.






This guy around the 2 minute mark goes over the one hand tie technique, I personally think he is annoying and makes it seem too complicated but hey, it will work until I can make one.





If you guys give me uses that you would like a firmer foundation in available knots, Just post them here and I will continue this thread with what I can offer.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh god I am going to get in trouble for this... I thought about doing an Obama knot and explain how the loops effect the result of the knot (how many loops) but then I thought the NSA would miss my humor and come get me. Fema me alone!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hot dog! This is some good information, and I thank you very much! 

You would laugh like a lunatic if you saw how poorly my knots are.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

In my opinion the bow line is the best knot to know. However, there are a few others everyone should know. You should do some videos on square knots and half hitches. I can't tell you how often I use those. A quick vid on splicing a line would be sweet too, that's something you can't learn just by reading about. Also, handcuff knot? Or are me and the Fifty Shades of Gray crowd the only people that know that one?


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

One of my favorites, and one I think everyone should know how to tie, is the tautline hitch. For tying tents down, tying stuff on top of your vehicle, bundling wood or other stuff, etc., it can't be beat.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

topgun said:


> One of my favorites, and one I think everyone should know how to tie, is the tautline hitch. For tying tents down, tying stuff on top of your vehicle, bundling wood or other stuff, etc., it can't be beat.


Another great one! We used to use clove hitches to tie nets with string when I was a kid. Those are super useful too.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Half hitch double half hitch, that would be my second favorite then square. Good picks! I can teach splicing a line however, I have not done it in years. I might have to stare blankly at two unravelled ends for a bit to remember. Should probably go over splicing two together then a tie down for frayed ends. I'll get that camera going this weekend and do a few quick videos with our mindset in mind.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

topgun said:


> One of my favorites, and one I think everyone should know how to tie, is the tautline hitch. For tying tents down, tying stuff on top of your vehicle, bundling wood or other stuff, etc., it can't be beat.


Have you ever noticed how a half hitch is basically a taut line but two in a row then one in reverse? Dam fine knot for tension usage. I will definitely go over that. Probably do the half, double half and taut line(or Taunt Line) in the same video since they all fit the same tie method and usage.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Whenever I teach someone to splice a line I usually do a loop at the end of one line because it's a little more manageable then having two completely frayed lines. My dad was an sailor/boater (not in the navy just recreationally) and he made me learn how to whip a hemp line the old fashion way (it sucks in case you never did it) but it made the actual splicing seem like a breeze.

On a related not were you a "rabbit and the tree" bow line tier or a "fish and the bouy" bow line tier? We were fish kids in my house.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

My bowline was more of a do de do loopy, at least that is what I say in my head... Do not judge.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have almost as many books on knots as I do Bibles but my practice falls short on both.

I have been trying to master netting for some time. Except for a barrier to keep my 4 toddler grandchildren off the slippery wooden stairs, I'm a failure. I believe I use the wrong material with the wrong knots. I cannot hold a spacer while tying and tightening a knot.

I look forward to more about knots.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you tried hanging a stationary line and using multiple lines tied off of it? Use some close hitches with the lines hanging off then alternate tying double overhand knots. 

The below letters represent lines tied to a stationary line. A and B are two halves of the same line as are C and D. + represents a knot between two line
A B C D A B C D
first go A+B C+D
Second A B+C D
Third A+B C+D
and so forth. 

I think that's how we used to do it. Been a long time though.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Space said:


> Have you tried hanging a stationary line and using multiple lines tied off of it? Use some close hitches with the lines hanging off then alternate tying double overhand knots.
> 
> The below letters represent lines tied to a stationary line. A and B are two halves of the same line as are C and D. + represents a knot between two line
> A B C D A B C D
> ...


I always used a standard square using this method, it is harder to get the spacing just right but works in a hurry with no tools. If you want a pro looking net take a look at this video and tool it up. It helps with line lengths on each knot so your net looks the same throughout.


----------

